
Harvard University Prof. claims coconut oil is not healthy - dustfinger
https://globalnews.ca/news/4399197/coconut-oil-pure-poison/
======
dustfinger
Augh, I did not realize that someone else already posted on this topic [1].
Probably best to comment there and ignore this post.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17811338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17811338)

~~~
dv_dt
Neither article seems to link to substantive support of the conclusion. Last I
looked the American Heart Association was against low-carb diets in general,
while organizations like the American Diabetes Association seemed more open to
them.

~~~
dustfinger
The science of the effect of nutrition on human health seems to be a very
difficult problem. Society appears to be continuously spammed with
contradictions resulting in confusion and distrust. Although I know it is an
impossibility, I often wonder, in an idealistic society with all other things
being equal, but with the removal of greed and corruption, if scientists
simply researched for the sake of finding the truth, would we understand by
now the effects of nutrition on human health?

I know that can't be answered, but I wonder just what 8 billion human minds
are actually capable of.

------
dustfinger
I cook with coconut oil all of the time because it has a high heat capacity.
My wife also bakes with it frequently. I am curious what other's know about
the health affects of coconut oil. I am no health expert.

